# lubricant for rectal temp?



## berrybear (Sep 30, 2007)

anybody know of acceptable lubricants for taking infant rectal temps? we don't have vaaseline or KY jelly in the house.
tia!!


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *berrybear* 
anybody know of acceptable lubricants for taking infant rectal temps? we don't have vaaseline or KY jelly in the house.
tia!!


Not sure what you could use. Our pediatrician told us to NEVER take a rectal temp because it could easily puncture the rectum.

We were told to always take the temperature under the armpit. We were also told to always tell our GP or ped. that the temp was taken under the armpit.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notwonamesalike* 
Not sure what you could use. Our pediatrician told us to NEVER take a rectal temp because it could easily puncture the rectum.

We were told to always take the temperature under the armpit. We were also told to always tell our GP or ped. that the temp was taken under the armpit.

yes, we were told the same thing.


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

I too had a nurse tell me never to do rectal temsps for the same reason. They're so "squiggily" that I have enough trouble with an armpit temp - I can't even imagine trying rectal.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

yeah we don't do rectal temps, we do armpit, or ear.


----------



## berrybear (Sep 30, 2007)

hmm. well, we weren't even tryiing for a temp...just trying to encourage a bowel movement since LO hasn't gone in i think 9 days now and he seems so uncomfortable. i read inthe dr. sears book that you can use your pinky finger to do the same but my pinky finger is ALOT wider than the thermometer...
i welcome any other suggestions.....thanks


----------



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

Hmm, I'd assume that olive oil would be safe, but I've never tried it.

FTR, I bought at thermometer specifically for rectal temps - it's shaped so that it can't go in past about a half inch.

I went and looked - your baby is 2 months old? I know some moms whose babies have had digestion issues have had great success with probiotic drops. There's a brand called BioGaia that is made for babies, maybe you could look into that?

Good luck!


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

olive oil works fine.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

We never ever take rectals either - my doc won't even do it. There's not enough variance from armpit to make or break a diagnosis, if we had to.

I so rarely take a temp, now that I mention it, I don't even know where my digital armpit thermometer is... lol


----------

